# Mechanical thrombectomy



## rparikh (Mar 9, 2012)

Does any body has cpt code for Mechanical thrombectomy


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Mar 11, 2012)

need more details- location or vessel


----------



## Cyndi113 (Apr 25, 2012)

As well as the type of catheter used.


----------

